# OK, the way some men dress!



## Louise (Dec 12, 2014)

Does if offend you when a man bends over and you can see most of his backside above his waistband?  What about the guys who wear their pants so low it's a wonder they don't fall off?  Or the guy who wears his pants so tight it leaves nothing to the imagination?  This really ticks me off and it can be embarrassing!


----------



## jujube (Dec 12, 2014)

I was visiting my mom last month and she had a plumber in fixing her toilet.  I walked down the hall and glanced in; he was straddling the toilet seat and working inside the tank.  He had about four inches of butt crack showing.  I held in the giggles until I got back to the living room and then I couldn't even talk.  I sent my sister down the hall; she came back in hysterics.  Mom wanted to know what was so funny, so we sent her down the hall.  All I can say, is it's a good thing she has two bathrooms in her house 'cause she was about to pee her pants laughing.   I've never seen such a fine example of "plumbers butt" in my life.  Wish I had my camera with me.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 12, 2014)

I've worked around construction crews for 40 years.  Seen so many miles of "plumber's crack", that's what I blame my cataracts on.  The eyes can only take so much of those "shows" before they begin to cloud over!!!

Don't know which is harder on the eyes... plumber's crack because of the Levi's or those who wear overalls and leave the side buttons undone.  Of course, those doing manual labor usually don't worry about looking as if they just stepped out of 'Gentlemen's Quarterly' magazine.  Mix in a little tobacco juice running out of the corner of their mouth, the inability to complete a sentence without at least two or three curse words, and body odor that keeps you breathing through your mouth.  But... they are working hard to support families.

What I don't understand are these kids who purposely wear their pants hanging clear below their buttcrack, with their underwear pulled up six inches above the belt line.  Most of them wear their hats cocked over to one side.  Looks like if they followed the bill of their cap, they would be running in circles.

What ever happened to tight Levi's and our haircuts known as "flat top with fenders"???

Of course, at my age, I'm not too far from pulling my belt up to about armpit elevation.


----------



## Ina (Dec 12, 2014)

my hubby likes to ask the boys if they had been ill, and justhow much weight had they lost.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 13, 2014)

The other day I saw some kids (teenagers) trying to run for a bus and one of 'em was having to hold his pants up with one hand so they wouldn't fall down because he was wearing them so low.  I couldn't help but laugh!  I swear I do not see what is cool about wearing plaid boxer shorts that show above your pants and then wearing both of them so low it looks like one wrong step and they would fall off! Weird.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Josiah (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks Ken N Tx. What a great rejoinder.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 13, 2014)

I have no hips to speak of which from time to time has led to the problem alluded to in this thread. But I've solved the problem by switching from a belt to suspenders. At this stage of my life I certainly don't want to offend the ladies.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't know anyone personally who wears their pants in an offensive manner, mostly just teens around, both male and female that do stuff like that.  It's just the current fad or trend, nothing to get mad about, IMO.  I'm sure our parents weren't thrilled to see the hip-huggers, mini and micro skirts from the '60s either.  They were saying the same things some of us say today, lol.  All things past with time, and some fashions come around again.  I've been seeing platform heels and tie dyed shirts on a lot of people lately too.

Reminds me of this delightful gentleman on American Idol who made us all smile with his Pants On The Ground Song.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 13, 2014)

Josiah09 said:


> I have no hips to speak of which from time to time has led to the problem alluded to in this thread. But I've solved the problem by switching from a belt to suspenders. At this stage of my life I certainly don't want to offend the ladies.




Oh my.... that is my poor husband too..   He has no hips and no arse to speak of..  even the weight of his wallet and keys pulls down his pants.. He either has to wear his pants up over his belly... OR wear a belt AND suspenders..  He's certainly not a gangbanger..  lol!!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 13, 2014)

Plumbers crack is the answer to womens' cleavage.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2014)

They sell shirts specifically to avoid 'plumber's butt'...http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/...t-short-sleeve-t-shirt-with-pocket-95587.aspx


----------



## Falcon (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks for that SEA.  FINALLY a place to buy T-shirts with A POCKET !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2014)

We wear a lot of pocket T-shirts, you can get them at Walmart.  I bought a bunch awhile back at $5 each at Sears.  But Duluth would have a higher quality shirt for sure.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 13, 2014)

I tried to blow it by the draft board but they peeked under my skirt


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 13, 2014)

I've been told police officers have two thoughts about the low riding pants with the underwear showing, one (1)mild revulsion and two (2) how easy they are to catch in a foot chase.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 13, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't know anyone personally who wears their pants in an offensive manner, mostly just teens around, both male and female that do stuff like that.  It's just the current fad or trend, nothing to get mad about, IMO.  I'm sure our parents weren't thrilled to see the hip-huggers, mini and micro skirts from the '60s either.  They were saying the same things some of us say today, lol.  All things past with time, and some fashions come around again.  I've been seeing platform heels and tie dyed shirts on a lot of people lately too.



I agree, Sea, it's kids being kids and trying to find a way to rebel just like other generations.  I hate it as much as the next and went so far as to try to figure out why in the heck they do it as I find it deplorable.  I've read all the other tales about the prison culture where such looks may have originated from, but kids have all kinds of other reasons for this ridiculous look and mainly it boils down to thumbing their fingers at the older folks.  What else can they wear to distinguish themselves, too many adults these days sport the same styles their teenage daughters and sons wear, so guess pulling their pants off their bums was the only most offensive thing left.  

I'm now just going to on top of my usual eye roll, just not let it irritate me as much and try not to stare too long and wonder why the pants don't fall all the way off.  I still stare as some men that wear ponytails that really need to give those up so, whatever.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 13, 2014)

"men" (?)  with ponytails give me a pain in that place where the sun don't shine.

They're attention whores IMO.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2014)

I always liked long hair on men, going way back to the '60s of course, don't have a problem with it either today.  Hubby has kept his hair short for around forty years now, but when we met in our early 20s, it was shoulder length, he never did the ponytail thing though.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## AprilT (Dec 13, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I always liked long hair on men, going way back to the '60s of course, don't have a problem with it either today.  Hubby has kept his hair short for around forty years now, but when we met in our early 20s, it was shoulder length, he never did the ponytail thing though.



I'm talking more this look

https://www.google.com/search?q=bal...w.youjustmademylist.com%2F%3Fp%3D5701;465;303


----------



## oakapple (Dec 13, 2014)

Josiah09 said:


> I have no hips to speak of which from time to time has led to the problem alluded to in this thread. But I've solved the problem by switching from a belt to suspenders. At this stage of my life I certainly don't want to offend the ladies.


 Glad that you solved this problem, but what are suspenders? here they are what ladies wear to keep up their stockings [ a suspender belt.]


----------



## oakapple (Dec 13, 2014)

never seen the plumber [with low riding jeans] maybe because the plumbers we use are older?Have seen this with teens at times, but it seems to be out of fashion now over here.I don't mind men of any age with ponytails, but don't like long hair[that isn't in a ponytail.]


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 13, 2014)

Here is the secret.  Garter belts.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 13, 2014)

any one remember these?

View attachment 11744  or these

View attachment 11745 70's fashions --- wild!?


----------



## oakapple (Dec 13, 2014)

Ah! garter belts, what we call suspender belts.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 13, 2014)

Now THIS turns me on!!


----------



## AprilT (Dec 13, 2014)

NancyNGA said:


> Here is the secret.  Garter belts.



seriously, is that how they do it.  How the heck could I have not guessed or at least considered suspenders.  They really go all out for the look huh?  Well I'm just glad to know there isn't likely to be any pants falling completely to the floor, but still, the ones that have underwear showing needs to be nixed for sure.

Thanks Nancy.  I learned something new.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 13, 2014)

AprilT said:


> ...Well I'm just glad to know there isn't likely to be any pants falling completely to the floor...



I can't guarantee that *ALL* of the guys use them, so I wouldn't give up on seeing that happen just yet.:excited:


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 13, 2014)

My husband's scrub bottoms fell down once while he was involved in a code on a patient in cardiac arrest.  The nurse bent down and pulled them up for him!  And he continued with CPR..  lol!!   Not that's a good nurse for ya..


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 13, 2014)

Falcon said:


> "men" (?)  with ponytails give me a pain in that place where the sun don't shine.
> 
> They're attention whores IMO.



*LOOK AT ME, LOOK AT ME!!!!!* 

I've never had any complaints about my ponytail from the ladies in over 40 years ...


----------



## Cookie (Dec 13, 2014)

View attachment 11750View attachment 11751 These men with ponytails are A-OK in my books.  First one American music icon and second English soccer icon.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 13, 2014)

oakapple said:


> Glad that you solved this problem, but what are suspenders? here they are what ladies wear to keep up their stockings [ a suspender belt.]



Here we would call the ladies' thing a garter belt.  I haven't even seen one in yeas, but I do remember them.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 14, 2014)

NancyNGA said:


> Here is the secret.  Garter belts.



The wearing of pants like this was originated in prisons indicating that they where available..


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 14, 2014)

Ken N Tx said:


> The wearing of pants like this was originated in prisons indicating that they where available..



That's not what I heard..  I've heard that the look originated in jail as people have their belts taken from them. Why would gang bangers want to look like they are available for gay sex?   I think it's more a statement that they are so bad they have been to jail or prison... therefore not to be messed with.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 14, 2014)

Sorry I posted that picture now. Just the only picture I could find of the garters.  I think it's just a typical young person's fashion rebellion statement.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 14, 2014)

Our parents didn't like our styles either..  My dad was particularly upset by my huge boufant hairdoo.. I had to Rat my hair AFTER I left the house.. and brush it out before I got home.


----------



## jujube (Dec 14, 2014)

Every generation will have something that offends the old folks and will relish engaging in it.  My parents didn't approve of my tight jeans, bared midriff and bangs down to my heavily-mascaraed eyes.  Worse than that, I went out and had my ears pierced...horrors!  My grandmother sniffed that only gypsies and Catholics had pierced ears and she was absolutely sure I hadn't been raised to be EITHER one of *those*.  I turned out OK.

I let my daughter engage in pretty much any fad that passed by, as long as the fad stayed within my "decency" standards.  Multi-colored hair (temporary spray-on colors), neon clothes, legwarmers, wearing 10 watches on each wrist (they didn't have to work, just be a watch), Michael Jackson hats, tons of rhinestone jewelry, black lace Madonna gloves and three or four crucifixes around the neck were only a few of the hot-hot-hot fads.  As long as she dressed respectfully for school, church, weddings, funerals, etc., I was ok with her looking like a circus clown for a party on Friday night (heck, 90% of the kids there were going to look as bad or worse than her).  A lot of her friends spend a fortune on the stuff at the mall; we haunted flea markets and garage sales and found all the accoutrements for a song.  One fad was black rubber thing bangle bracelets: you had to have at least 10 on each arm or you were hopelessly out of it.  They sold for $2 each at the mall.  We went to the flea market and bought black air conditioning gaskets at 20 for a dollar.  As far as I could tell, they were identical.  

Giving in on the "little" things bought me leverage on the "big" things, like when she wanted to shave a stripe in the side of her head.  I said NOT IN THIS LIFETIME! and the usual "you never let me do anything!" started up.  I just gave her *the look* and she knew she didn't have a leg (wearing a leg warmer, of course) to stand on.  She turned out OK....two masters degrees and a six-figure income (well, I had a SEVEN-figure income, but you had to count the two figures on the right side of the decimal point....LOL) 

When I see what the kids are wearing today, I just have to sigh and say "this too shall pass" because I KNOW, in the vast majority of cases, "this too shall pass".  It's been "passing" for generations and it will continue to "pass".   I can just hear the cavewoman saying to her teen-age daughter, "YOU ARE NOT LEAVING THIS CAVE UNTIL YOU PULL THAT TIGER SKIN UP, YOUNG LADY! "


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 14, 2014)

Complaining about the younger generation is certainly not new... Check this out!

http://proto-knowledge.blogspot.com/2010/11/what-is-wrong-with-young-people-today.html

_'The children now love luxury; they show disrespect for elders and love chatter in place of exercise. Children are tyrants, not servants of the households. They no longer rise when their elders enter the room. They contradict their parents, chatter before company, gobble up dainties at the table, cross their legs, and tyrannize over their teachers ...... Socrates_


----------



## kcvet (Dec 14, 2014)

every generation thinks the one coming up behind it is a train wreck


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 14, 2014)

I agree about the 'every generation complaining about the younger generation'.  I can accept the clothes they wear much more than the tattoos.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 14, 2014)

somebody mention tattoo"s ??


----------



## Cookie (Dec 14, 2014)

Either I don't get out enough or this city is too conservative, because I haven't seen anything lately that the younger generation wears that is too crazy. I can sympathize with them some though because when I went thru my 60s hippie period, my parents complained bitterly about the clothes I wore, the hair, the boyfriend's hair, the shoes, etc. etc. etc., in contrast to my older sister's conservative fashion sense.


----------



## jujube (Dec 14, 2014)

If you want to see some crazy clothes, stroll around a Seattle area called Ballard (which I have dubbed "The City Full of People Far Cooler Than I Will Ever Be").  I visit there frequently, as my sister lives on a boat near Ballard and Freemont.  Last time I was there, I saw a young man in a bright pink floor length plush (think stuffed animal fur) coat and a Cat-in-the-Hat hat.  Nobody was giving him a second glance.  Guys wear "utili-kilts" routinely and tu-tu's worn with baggy mohair sweaters and striped knee socks are de rigueur for the girls.  I love Seattle.  And there's no way to describe what you can see in Pioneer Park on a good day.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2014)

AZ Jim said:


> I've been told police officers have two thoughts about the low riding pants with the underwear showing, one (1)mild revulsion and two (2) how easy they are to catch in a foot chase.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 15, 2021)

My new shoes arrived today. A tad yesteryear, but that's me. Does anyone actually like them?


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 15, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> My new shoes arrived today. A tad yesteryear, but that's me. Does anyone actually like them?


I do

I love yer shoes!
After high school classes, I worked in a high end shoe store in Cedar Hills OR
Had a collection of Florsheim wingtips

Actually, I'm a sucker for spats

But

That was then


After running around the country a decade or so, things changed some

My faves now;


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 16, 2021)

I think if you watch the crowd coming out a Walmart at 10:45 PM, there will be just as many women dressed as appropriately as  men. do.


----------



## Jules (Jun 16, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> My new shoes arrived today. A tad yesteryear, but that's me. Does anyone actually like them?


Definitely.  

Obviously made from quality leather.  Are they easy to break in?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 16, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 169360
> My new shoes arrived today. A tad yesteryear, but that's me. Does anyone actually like them?


I don't like them...

... I LOVE them! And what a gorgeous colour combination! So summery and fresh looking!

I see these causing a little heel blistering until they're broken in, so easy does it, Horseless, don't be getting out on the dance floor too soon and swinging your partner round-and-round.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 16, 2021)

What lovely compliments, I'm glad that you like them. The leather is very supple and they are a very comfortable fit. All I need now is for venues like dance and theatre to re-open so that I can have a good excuse to wear them, not that I need one.

Anyone remember a shoe fashion in the early 50's. known as Gibsons? A lady stopped me, about a month before the pandemic broke, as I came out of the dry cleaners wearing a pair. "Are those shoes a fifties fashion?" She asked, I was about to say yes when she raised her hand to stop me. "They are called Gibsons," she said, triumphantly. "Well done you," I replied. She did say anything else, although curious I just let it be, perhaps they had jogged a long forgotten reminisce, who knows?


My blue and white Gibsons.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 16, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> What lovely compliments, I'm glad that you like them. The leather is very supple and they are a very comfortable fit. All I need now is for venues like dance and theatre to re-open so that I can have a good excuse to wear them, not that I need one.
> 
> Anyone remember a shoe fashion in the early 50's. known as Gibsons? A lady stopped me, about a month before the pandemic broke, as I came out of the dry cleaners wearing a pair. "Are those shoes a fifties fashion?" She asked, I was about to say yes when she raised her hand to stop me. "They are called Gibsons," she said, triumphantly. "Well done you," I replied. She did say anything else, although curious I just let it be, perhaps they had jogged a long forgotten reminisce, who knows?
> 
> ...


Gorgeous looking shoes!

Never heard of them before until now.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 16, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Gorgeous looking shoes!
> 
> Never heard of them before until now.


Have you heard of Oxfords? These are a toe capped shoe, more often they are a one colour shoe, but I like a little of the outlandish.
These bottle green and cream versions have also garnered comments from strangers.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 16, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Have you heard of Oxfords? These are a toe capped shoe, more often they are a one colour shoe, but I like a little of the outlandish.
> These bottle green and cream versions have also garnered comments from strangers.
> View attachment 169493


Oh, yes, I have been familiar with Oxfords since I was a young child.

My baby brother wore Oxfords.

Those are dashing looking shoes!


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 23, 2022)

Louise said:


> Does if offend you when a man bends over and you can see most of his backside above his waistband?  What about the guys who wear their pants so low it's a wonder they don't fall off?  Or the guy who wears his pants so tight it leaves nothing to the imagination?  This really ticks me off and it can be embarrassing!


Nothing to the imagination is correct.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 23, 2022)

Falcon said:


> "men" (?)  with ponytails give me a pain in that place where the sun don't shine.
> 
> They're attention whores IMO.


I don't care if your naked, and have every inch of your body covered with tatts, and 200 hundred piercings, have a beard down to your knees, but a ponytail or a lousy bun YUCKKK!


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 23, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Nothing to the imagination is correct.
> 
> View attachment 258157


But by then, who gives a crap? Even his old lady didn't tweak his sack, apparently... just let it hang it out there, ignored.


----------



## Right Now (Dec 23, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Nothing to the imagination is correct.





Murrmurr said:


> But by then, who gives a crap? Even his old lady didn't tweak his sack, apparently... just let it hang it out there, ignored.


And to think my day was doing just fine without seeing this!  Where is the Magic Erase when you need it?!?


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 23, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> But by then, who gives a crap? Even his old lady didn't tweak his sack, apparently... just let it hang it out there, ignored.


When the generation before me came up with the expression "Let it all hang out," I'm fairly sure this is not what they meant...


----------



## Tempsontime65 (Dec 23, 2022)

Falcon said:


> Plumbers crack is the answer to womens' cleavage.


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....YOU'RE MY HERO!!


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 23, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> But by then, who gives a crap? Even his old lady didn't tweak his sack, apparently... just let it hang it out there, ignored.





Right Now said:


> And to think my day was doing just fine without seeing this!  Where is the Magic Erase when you need it?!?





JaniceM said:


> When the generation before me came up with the expression "Let it all hang out," I'm fairly sure this is not what they meant...


When Christmas starts to get a bit tedious, when you cannot face one more string of tinsel, when you just want to, either just go to bed, or pour another glassful, come along to Senior Forums. The responses have had me laughing loud enough for my deaf neighbour to hear. Tweak his sack, Magic Erase and: Let it all hang out. Talk about Christmas cheer, you lot are the perfect antidote to that Christmas overload feeling.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 23, 2022)

Young guys carrying around $1,000 phones but keep pulling their pants up all the times as it seems they can't afford to buy a belt?  Common sense missing!


----------



## grahamg (Dec 23, 2022)

Aunt Marg said:


> Oh, yes, I have been familiar with Oxfords since I was a young child.
> My baby brother wore Oxfords.
> Those are dashing looking shoes!


Dear Aunt Mary, what a fun and good natured forum member, and "Oxford bags", (as I think the pants she's referring to here), being worn by her brother was quite a memory I'm sure!


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 23, 2022)

grahamg said:


> Dear Aunt Mary, what a fun and good natured forum member, and "Oxford bags", (as I think the pants she's referring to here), being worn by her brother was quite a memory I'm sure!


You probably mean Aunt Marg, she's referring to my shoes,that are known as Oxfords. Now Oxford bags are something only H/C would have. Aunt Marg left under a cloud after some spat or other, sad really but such is life. Hopefully, Aunt Marg looks in as a lurker from time to time and might just consider resuming her interesting observations.
Do you want to see both my Oxfords shoes Graham? And my Oxford bags? Well seeing as it's you and it's Christmas..................



Oxford Shoes.


There you go, twenty two inch trouser hems, now that's Oxford Bags.


----------

